
Show HN: The Surety – Crowdsource your hiring - BallinBige
https://thesurety.com
======
BallinBige
We were tired of not knowing what we were getting when finding service
providers through online marketplaces, even ones that claim to use algorithms
and AI. We think tapping the collective wisdom of the crowd, incentivized by
bitcoin bounties, can truly create a better marketplace for hiring for both
jobs and gigs.

